

Brilliant hack: Cool demo using an oscilliscope as the display (vid) - nickb
http://www.makezine.com/blog/archive/2007/08/youscope_oscilloscope_dem.html

======
jamiequint
Wow that is incredible!

> The explanation under the video doesn't pass my bullshit-o-meter.

Download the FLAC file and try for yourself then :)

------
psygnisfive
I believe he took inspiration from this:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Television>

I'll be brutally honest: Not cool. It's old and boring and not in the least
difficult. The software is what would've taken a while to make, and even that
would theoretically consist of little more that two for loops to scan through
each frame of video and output it to the audio jack.

------
kingnothing
I wonder how it was done. The explanation under the video doesn't pass my
bullshit-o-meter.

~~~
mhb
Why? The oscilloscope has an x and y input to control the spot and it's
controlled by the sound card output. I'm curious to know what about the
explanation you don't find believable.

~~~
kingnothing
The explanation leads me to believe they're trying to say that the music
you're listening to was fed in to the oscilloscope, and that produced the
pretty images and text, which is clearly not what happened.

Thinking about it some more, I suppose they wrote a program to manipulate the
soundcard output, but I'm still interested in the specifics.

